# Recipe for a coca-cola sauce please (like the one used Hudson's Smokehouse)



## stickyfingers (Oct 1, 2013)

Went to Hudson's Smokehouse in Columbia, SC and their ribs were great! Had a distinct sauce on their ribs which was made from Coca-cola, chili powder, apple cider vinegar  and some other ingredients. I did buy some to try to match.

But I was wondering if anyone had a similar recipe?


----------



## eman (Oct 5, 2013)

Check this one out?

It's a recipie from Steve Raichlen's "Sauces, Rubs, And Marinades book"

"Memphis Style Barbecue Sauce"

WET FIXINS
4 C Tomato Sauce
1 C Cider Vinegar
1 C Coca-Cola ( I use caffine free, or Blue Sky Cola, sometimes Dr Pepper instead)
1/4 Cup Steak Sauce
1/4 Cup Yellow Mustard
1/4 Cup fresh lemon juice
3 T Molasses
3 T Soy Sauce ( I use low-sodium)
3 T Worchestershire sauce
1 t Tabasco
1/2 t Liquid Smoke

Dry Fixins
1/2 C packed Dark Brown Sugar
1-2 T Rub ( I use whatever rub I just made)
1 T Pure Chili Powder ( I half this)
1 T Fresh Ground pepper
1 T Mustard Powder
2 t Garlic Salt

1. Mix and bring to a boil the wet fixins.
2. Mix together dry fixins (I just dump em in 1 at a time)
3. Simmer to desired thickness about 30 mins.

The book says it makes 4 cups, but I usually only simmer 20-25 minutes for a thinner sauce, about 5 cups.( It didn't say but i believe you add the dry fixins to the wet once boiling???)


----------

